# My collection (Greece)



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorted by brand (in each photo I forgot at least one product  )

Autoglym


















products I forgot:
1) Autoglym Glass Polish
2) Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo
3) Autoglym Wash Sponges
4) Autoglym Polishing Cloths

Meguiars


















products I forgot:
1) Meguiars Scratch X
2) Meguiars Quick Detail
3) Meguiars Mild Clay

1Z


















Sonax


















products I forgot:
1) Sonax Gummi Pflegestift
2) Sonax Felgen Blitz (rims cleaner)
3) Sonax Pet hair remover

Collinite










3M










Nirgin










products I forgot:
1) Nirgin Wash sponge

Arexons (total crap)










Various










Polisher










MF


















PW (karcher)










All together


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

tidy!


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Huge!!


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Massive.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice pictures/products!


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

where in greece do you live


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

Athens


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

funny i used to live in voula just up the road from glyfada. I used to go to Campion international school. I lived there for five years in the mid eightys, I havent been back since but i bet a lot has changed.


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

I live in Ilioupolis (about 7-8 km from Glyfada). Yes indeed a lot have changed. Voula is now considered a high priced neighborhood with great houses (and rich people)


----------



## Stewlayzell (Jul 23, 2007)

Great collection !!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

you got nothing a??Poor guy : ).
Huge collection man!!
Just tell me about the Sonax.Is that a good staff or not?Are they worth to give them a chance or it is better to continue with Sonus,Meguiars and Mezerna?


----------



## Granty (Jan 27, 2008)

I tell you something I do not Envy you!

I am partly greek and my god over there its a nightmare to keep cars clean with all the dust etc!! 

Madness!


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

pampos said:


> Just tell me about the Sonax.Is that a good staff or not?Are they worth to give them a chance or it is better to continue with Sonus,Meguiars and Mezerna?


About Sonax....

If I were you I would buy:
1) Sonax Gloss Shampoo. (fantastic and cheap)
2) Glass Cleaner (the spray is very strong (best spray I have used so far)
3) Tires Shine (great durability but solvent base (that ok with me as it is the most durable I have used so far)
4) Sonax synthetic drying leather ( It slides fantastic on panels and absorbs water like crazy, Autoglym and meguiars synthetic leathers are craps compared to Sonax ) ( buy only if you are not a WW guy)
5) Finally undercarriage tar. I do not know if anyone else is making something like that but I find it very useful to seal your undercarriage.

Polishes waxes last only few weeks and not too easy to use .


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice collection! :thumb: 

I know Illioupolis well and Glyfada as I have family there, haven't been for about 5 years though....


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

nice collection youv'e got there m8 :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing collection goodies there:thumb:


----------



## S3 LTN (Mar 8, 2008)

HUGE collection mate.... 
Roughly how much did it all cost? 
Cheers


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice collection


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

HOW MUCH!!?
Nice gear!


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

thx!

it cost me a lot to be honest but I did not buy it all at once.


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

and some products I got recently.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice big collection of gear there.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

You have competition there Dave !


----------

